# Processor for Gigabyte 78LMT-S2P under 10K



## Piyush-Kanti-Chanda (Apr 18, 2013)

My CPU Configuration:
Processor:AMD Athlon X2 260@3.2 GHz
Motherboard:Gigabyte 78LMT-S2P
GPU:ATI Radeon HD 6670[Sapphire]
RAM:4GB
PSU:450W
I recently decided to buy an FX-8120.But a local computer store owner said that 8120 is
is a very high performance processor but my motherboard might not support it.I asked my friends and they are saying the same thing.So should I go for 8120?If not then please recommend a good processor for my motherboard.My budget is upto Rs.10,000.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

Your friends and (for the first time) the shopkeeper is right. You shouldn't use the FX 8xxx in that motherboard. Actually, rather than spending on a new processor for that mobo, I would suggets you to wait for 1-2 months, collect 7k and get fx 8350 and Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0 (I hope you already have the cash for the processor).


----------



## Piyush-Kanti-Chanda (Apr 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Your friends and (for the first time) the shopkeeper is right. You shouldn't use the FX 8xxx in that motherboard. Actually, rather than spending on a new processor for that mobo, I would suggets you to wait for 1-2 months, collect 7k and get fx 8350 and Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0 (I hope you already have the cash for the processor).



Will you please recommend a processor which I can put in my existing motherboard?Something that would'nt bottleneck other components[And also please mention if I need to change my PSU for that new processor].


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

Piyush-Kanti-Chanda said:


> Will you please recommend a processor which I can put in my existing motherboard?Something that would'nt bottleneck other components[And also please mention if I need to change my PSU for that new processor].


Sorry buddy, don't really know much except apu's and FX chips.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 19, 2013)

your mobo is AM3+..
I think the processor that your shopkeeper has, IS supported on your mobo


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Will you please recommend a processor which I can put in my existing motherboard?Something that would'nt bottleneck other components[And also please mention if I need to change my PSU for that new processor]



yes you can get fx 8150,fx 8350 provided that you have latest bios updated

- *www.gigabyte.in/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3833


----------



## Piyush-Kanti-Chanda (Apr 19, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> yes you can get fx 8150,fx 8350 provided that you have latest bios updated
> 
> - GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket AM3+ - AMD 760G - GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)



So guys I am confused here. "harshilsharma63" says that I shouldn't buy Fx-8120.But You are saying that Fx-8120 is supported in my motherboard and I can consider buying it.So it would really be help full if someone came up with a final answer.Should I go for FX-8120?If not then what processor I should buy?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

Piyush-Kanti-Chanda said:


> So guys I am confused here. "harshilsharma63" says that I shouldn't buy Fx-8120.But You are saying that Fx-8120 is supported in my motherboard and I can consider buying it.So it would really be help full if someone came up with a final answer.Should I go for FX-8120?If not then what processor I should buy?


I never said that your motherboard does not suport the cpu (sorry if it appeared that way). Your motherboard has AM3+ sockets and so does FX 8xxx. What I was saying that rather than using the cpu in that motherboard, you should get an asus m5a97 evo r2.0. Again: that motherboard DOES support FX 8120.


----------



## Piyush-Kanti-Chanda (Apr 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I never said that your motherboard does not suport the cpu (sorry if it appeared that way). Your motherboard has AM3+ sockets and so does FX 8xxx. What I was saying that rather than using the cpu in that motherboard, you should get an asus m5a97 evo r2.0. Again: that motherboard DOES support FX 8120.



I looked up the prices of the ASUS mobo and FX-8350 and total price comes around Rs.20,000.After 1 to 2 months total price might drop to 17,000 but even 17K is a lot of money for me.So please tell me if I can use Fx-8120 in my current mobo,without any hardware problems problems[like system hang or less performance or something like that].I am going to stick with my current mobo for a while.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 19, 2013)

yes you can use that fx 8120 with that mobo,just make sure your mobo's bios is updated to latest


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

Piyush-Kanti-Chanda said:


> I looked up the prices of the ASUS mobo and FX-8350 and total price comes around Rs.20,000.After 1 to 2 months total price might drop to 17,000 but even 17K is a lot of money for me.So please tell me if I can use Fx-8120 in my current mobo,without any hardware problems problems[like system hang or less performance or something like that].I am going to stick with my current mobo for a while.


You can use it buddy after a BIOS update as ASHISH65 mentioned. What I'm trying to say is that you may go for FX 8120, use it with your current motherboard and save up some cash for buying a better motherboard.


----------



## Piyush-Kanti-Chanda (Apr 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You can use it buddy after a BIOS update as ASHISH65 mentioned. What I'm trying to say is that you may go for FX 8120, use it with your current motherboard and save up some cash for buying a better motherboard.



Thanks friend.Really appreciate the help.But I don't know how to update BIOS.Is it same like updating Windows?Just a link to a 'How to' manual would really help.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

Piyush-Kanti-Chanda said:


> Thanks friend.Really appreciate the help.But I don't know how to update BIOS.Is it same like updating Windows?Just a link to a 'How to' manual would really help.


No it's not like updating Windows. You should read the steps from the manufacturer's website. Most manufacturers now provide a single exe file which does all the work. Just make sure to download the correct file and use a UPS if possible.


----------



## Piyush-Kanti-Chanda (Apr 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No it's not like updating Windows. You should read the steps from the manufacturer's website. Most manufacturers now provide a single exe file which does all the work. Just make sure to download the correct file and use a UPS if possible.



What is UPS?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

Piyush-Kanti-Chanda said:


> What is UPS?


Uninterrupted Power Source, the thing which keeps your PC on even if electricity gets cut off. Google it.


----------



## Piyush-Kanti-Chanda (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks All of you Guys


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 19, 2013)

you will have to download the software named @bios ,install it

- @BIOS


download bios update from mobos site 

- GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)

ok then you will get 3 files like this

*i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a506/ASHISH650/Capture_zpsdf09fec3.png

the first one named 78MTS2P.FILE is imp file  (others 2 file are of no use)

now open the @bios software - select update bios from file- locate the that imp file- select it - and click on update

it will finish in few minutes and ask for a restart. during update donot close or shut down pc.


hope i helped

another example below


----------



## Piyush-Kanti-Chanda (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks ASHISH65.But do I need cooler or something to keep processor cool after the upgrade[Currently I don't have any cooler just a fan at the top of processor and another attached to the cabinet]?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 19, 2013)

you will get stock cooler with your new cpu.it is enough

lol that top fan is know as stock cooler only.


----------



## Piyush-Kanti-Chanda (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks Again all of you.

Guys I need help again.I don't know if my 450W PSU is capable enough to handle the power supply requirements of new processor.How do I know if my 450 W PSU is enough for the new processor?Do I have to add the power requirement of each component and make sure that it doesn't exceed 450W. Sorry I don't know much about these things.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2013)

Piyush-Kanti-Chanda said:


> Thanks Again all of you.
> 
> Guys I need help again.I don't know if my 450W PSU is capable enough to handle the power supply requirements of new processor.How do I know if my 450 W PSU is enough for the new processor?Do I have to add the power requirement of each component and make sure that it doesn't exceed 450W. Sorry I don't know much about these things.



What's the brand and model? If it's corsair or seasonic, then it is okay but if its some Zebronics or other local crap, then you should get COrsair CX500V CX430V.


----------



## Piyush-Kanti-Chanda (Apr 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What's the brand and model? If it's corsair or seasonic, then it is okay but if its some Zebronics or other local crap, then you should get COrsair CX500V CX430V.



Actually I am using the PSU that came inbuilt with the cabinet.It's 450 W and I never thought about changing it until now.So should I upgrade my PSU along with the processor???

N.B:There is "*Odessey CIL 450 W*" written on PSU's cover.Probably its company's name is Odessey.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 20, 2013)

change it ti corsair cxv2 430w.fx 8120 consumes more power so it is better to get branded psu + you have also hd 6670 running


----------



## Piyush-Kanti-Chanda (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks Guys.Appreciate It


----------



## Cilus (Apr 20, 2013)

Wait a bit before purchasing the CPU. As per some rumors (from some official sources), AMD is launching their rest of the Piledriver lineups (including 4 Core FX-4300 and 6 Core FX-6300) in India very soon. I think FX-6300 is the perfect processor for your motherboard.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 20, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Wait a bit before purchasing the CPU. As per some rumors (from some official sources), AMD is launching their rest of the Piledriver lineups (including 4 Core FX-4300 and 6 Core FX-6300) in India very soon. I think FX-6300 is the perfect processor for your motherboard.



Omg! what a good news!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Wait a bit before purchasing the CPU. As per some rumors (from some official sources), AMD is launching their rest of the Piledriver lineups (including 4 Core FX-4300 and 6 Core FX-6300) in India very soon. I think FX-6300 is the perfect processor for your motherboard.


----------



## Piyush-Kanti-Chanda (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks.Its a good news.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 21, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Wait a bit before purchasing the CPU. As per some rumors (from some official sources), AMD is launching their rest of the Piledriver lineups (including 4 Core FX-4300 and 6 Core FX-6300) in India very soon. I think FX-6300 is the perfect processor for your motherboard.


Again we will see the competition in the budget line up...


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2013)

As always, India is the dumping ground for all tech products..
Piledriver was launched ages ago


----------



## Piyush-Kanti-Chanda (Apr 23, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> change it ti corsair cxv2 430w.fx 8120 consumes more power so it is better to get branded psu + you have also hd 6670 running



Do I need to change my PSU for an FX-6100??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 23, 2013)

avoid fx 4100,6100 .they are not good for gaming.wait for fx 6300 and fx 4300.

get branded psu like corsiar cxv2 430w.


----------



## logout20 (Apr 24, 2013)

Get a Corsair cxv2 430 FIRST

and go for FX 8350 at 11.5k...


this increase your budget by 4.5k but ..its worth it..

upgrade your mobo after some time..


----------



## Cilus (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ Buddy, please read all the previous posts before suggesting. OP's motherboard isn't good enough to handle a 8 Core FX CPU and that's why everybody is suggesting him a Quad or Hexa Core CPU.


----------

